

Lawrence Lessig Responds to ASCAP Attack on Creative Commons - CoryOndrejka
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/lawrence-lessig/ascaps-attack-on-creative_b_641965.html

======
kiba
If everybody stop pirating but don't want to pay, then they will flock over to
copyleft materials. Suddenly, copyleft folks will make lot more money than
people like ASCAP since some of them do have business models. As one HN reader
puts it, _"The enemy of Gimp is pirated Photoshop"_.

Copyleft businessmen do have a strong incentive in having corporations
implementing ways to make pirating copyright materials more expensive/risky,
but not use it themselves.

In a way, the RIAA, ASCAP, and other copyright organization are unwitting
accomplice in the rise of copyleft and copyfree entrepreneurs, however fews
exist.

------
pierrefar
The Copyleft movement recognizes that some people want to release their works
for free, and created multiple channels to do so, all based on a solid legal
framework. And these channels provide a spectrum of how much you want to
allow.

I think deep down the ASCAP just cannot stomach why anyone would release their
work for free.

~~~
CoryOndrejka
Plus the irony that Copyleft relies on strong copyright to protect the
freedoms they argue for. It is about as anti-pirate as you can get.

------
VengefulCynic
Dear ASCAP,

About that word "free" that you keep bandying about... I don't think it means
what you think it means.

------
motters
The beauty of Creative Commons is that the more stringently copyright is
policed the more the public will have little option but to engage with media
under CC licenses.

People naturally want to share things which they find entertaining with their
friends, and I see this as a psychological trait which is hard to suppress and
isn't going away any time soon because it's a fundamental aspect of human
culture. In a theoretical world of perfect copyright policing the only way to
stay fully engaged in cultural exchange will be via media with CC type
permissions.

------
stcredzero
Why is there this level of cluelessness in an organization of such far-
reaching influence? Don't these people know how to use Google?

~~~
jacquesm
Don't attribute to stupidity what you can attribute to malice...

~~~
stcredzero
I don't see what they really have to gain. Perhaps they are trying to
eliminate "the competition?"

~~~
jacquesm
Every year they manage to extend the current situation is worth billions.

